# Chance Mini horse rescue coloring book



## christina_ski (Apr 21, 2005)

I have recently been doing these little clip-art images. And my friend suggested i do a coloring book, and/or write a childrens book. I can do the illustrations for the coloring book and story book. Just need someone to write the story lol. Here are a few examples of what i can draw. Would this be something we can do?


----------



## Mona (Apr 21, 2005)

Christina, I think that is a WONDERFUL idea, and it would sure help to benefit CMHR!!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Apr 21, 2005)

I think that is a wonderful idea and the kids will love it......heck I would love it.......lol.........


----------

